# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  دورة الاملاح المعدنية

## الفارس الصخري

توجد الاملاح المعدنية في التربة و الماء و خلايا المخلوقات الحية كما ان هناك بعض الصخور التي 
تتكون من املاح معدنية ويذوب قسم من هذه الصخور في الماء ممايزيد من نسبة الاملاح المعدنية في 
التربة  ودورة الاملاح تتمثل في دورة الغذاء. :idea:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلومات حلوة

----------

